# Drunk 1 star rating



## Mgazija (Oct 26, 2019)

I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Nope, the good thing about getting a one star rating is that you'll never get matched with them s assholes again


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Barrage of insults = GTFO of my car.

You should have thrown them out right on the spot. If you're going to get a 1 you might as well do something to earn it. Believe me you'll feel a whole lot better about it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Drunks will 1 star you for ANYTHING.

USUALLY ITS THE $3.00 SHORT RIDES WHO DOWNRATE.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Boot them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Barrage of insults = GTFO of my car.
> 
> You should have thrown them out right on the spot. If you're going to get a 1 you might as well do something to earn it. Believe me you'll feel a whole lot better about it.


I'm with you. When I roll up, I tell them nicely, no drinks, I'll be happy to wait while they finish them. If I get any attitude, I just roll around the corner, wait for them to cancel or no show them after 5 minutes and then note that they were rude and abusive trying to bring alcohol in the car. Don't even need to get the one star bu when a trip i going badly I would rather get it over with and take the 1 star, I have 4 in my last 500 and earned 3 of those!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You killed their fun! Anytime you kill the "fun" you are going to get one starred.
No drinking = 1*
No 5th person = 1*
No throwing things and yelling out the window = 1*
No drive thru = 1*


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Mgazija said:


> Is there a way to remove this bad rating


I wish. There are many times when drivers are rated unfairly and it clearly wasn't the driver's fault and there isn't anything that can be done about it. It's very frustrating. Just have to accept it and move on.

If you're concerned about your rating dropping, what I've been doing lately is encouraging riders at the end of trips to rate me 5*. I find it's better than not saying it. I did that for a while last year after a few low ratings and eventually my ratings went back up. There's a lot of people who don't even rate so a nice little reminder may increase your chances of your rating going back up faster.

Rating isn't as big of a deal as you think if it's not close to 4.7 4.6ish, but I totally understand wanting to keep a high rating. It looks good after all.


----------



## UberMike123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Don’t ever let pax disrespect you or your property. If they do pull over and kick them to the curb. Just make sure you email support right after and let them know what happened before the pax does.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


You can dispute this rating, I was 1 stared by a pax because they lied, 6 months later it was removed because a pattern evolved with pax lies about other drivers. Just send a email to Uber, they will see if past and future accusations by this driver against other drivers are lies. That's all you can do at the moment.
Or you can hunt the pax down with @Lissetti and give her a tire iron trophy up side the head ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@Lissetti knows people who know people. And can probably get the job done for her. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Barrage of insults = GTFO of my car.
> 
> You should have thrown them out right on the spot. If you're going to get a 1 you might as well do something to earn it. Believe me you'll feel a whole lot better about it.


Absolutely. The second a paxhole, drunk or not, gets out of line with me, it's hit the pavement...NOW!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> Or you can hunt the pax down with @Lissetti and give her a tire iron trophy up side the head ?





MadTownUberD said:


> @Lissetti knows people who know people. And can probably get the job done for her. Know what I'm saying?


I'm starting to feel like I should have mandolin and oboe music embedded into my avatar....?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's not being Italian @Lissetti , there are plenty of those. It's BENSONHURST Italian that is special. "It's us against them"!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seamus said:


> It's not being Italian @Lissetti , there are plenty of those. It's BENSONHURST Italian that is the special. "It's us against them"!


Dang! Now I really miss home...???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Dang! Now I really miss home...???


I was there 2 weekends ago visiting a lifelong friend. 3 generations of his family never left. His grandfather is 97 and still drinks 1/2 gallon of homemade red wine every day. Or as he calls it " il succo della vita "


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> @Lissetti knows people who know people. And can probably get the job done for her. Know what I'm saying?


Italian justice.



Lissetti said:


> Dang! Now I really miss home...???


So do I


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mgazija said:


> Is there a way to remove this bad rating


In your situation, Standard Driver Operating Procedure
Is to:
A. secure "imaginary" Legal representation✔
B. File a "John Doe" suit against the passenger for "definition" of character ✔
C. and Uber for negligence, allowing Passenger on platform ✔

continue with the revelation:
Uber is indifferent to Disposable oversupplied Nonemployees
and has made a commitment
to Protect & Serve their Paying Passenger Clients



L DaVinci said:


> Italian justice.
> 
> 
> So do I


I'm from Bushwick.
Myrtle Ave & Stockholm St


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> In your situation, Standard Driver Operating Procedure
> Is to:
> secure "imaginary" Legal representation✔
> File a "John Doe" suit against the passenger for "definition" of character ✔
> ...


Uber doesn't like negative publicity, especially with disgruntled investors looking to oust the current management team.



Cold Fusion said:


> In your situation, Standard Driver Operating Procedure
> Is to:
> A. secure "imaginary" Legal representation✔
> B. File a "John Doe" suit against the passenger for "definition" of character ✔
> ...


I'm from Bayridge, 49th and 14th ave


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Uber doesn't like negative publicity, especially with disgruntled investors looking


Dude, Wall Street and Investors applaud Khosrowshahi when
he cuts driver earnings.

In the IPO prospectus Khosrowshahi outlined plans to take more $$ from drivers, WS & Investors applauded 
Also he addressed the"disgruntled driver" issue by stating
"We expect drivers to continue being disgruntled"

no one cares about:
low skill low wage
non tax paying
oversupplied laborers ✔


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Dude, Wall Street and Investors applaud Khosrowshahi when
> he cuts driver earnings.
> In the IPO prospectus Khosrowshahi outlined plans to take more $$ from drivers.
> Also he addressed the"disgruntled driver" issue by stating
> ...


When investors lose money they are merciless, Dara's days are numbered.


----------



## HKT (Nov 14, 2019)

Mgazija said:


> I had a very rude and snobbish woman, her husband and friend give me a 1 star rating because I declined to have them drink an alcoholic drink, she barraged me with insults, I finished their ride to a bar. Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Hi,

Always report this kind of issue to UBER SUPPORT immediately , so at least they know what happened with you and Best you can do is block that rider at least for you . They will never match that rider for you in future but always report any inappropriate behaviour to you.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mgazija said:


> Is there a way to remove this bad rating


Why yes, there is.

Just get 500 more ratings and it'll be gone.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

*Drunk*

Welp...there's the problem


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Curious if they just drank the alcohol without asking, would you have known, turned around, asked what their doing?

I never have a clue what's going on behind me. I question what i thought i heard so I dont incorrectly point the finger 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Curious if they just drank the alcohol without asking, would you have known, turned around, asked what their doing?
> 
> I never have a clue what's going on behind me. I question what i thought i heard so I dont incorrectly point the finger &#129335;‍♀


Ms Kang, may in fact, Not be aware of what transpires in the rear-seating area
However is in full control of the front seats

Ms Kang, with her usual Diplomatic Restraint , discusses the unavailability of an Aux Cord with a recent passenger


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"Is that drink alcoholic?"

"Yes"

I"m sorry your not allowed in my car, your going to have to wait for someone else to get here to pick you up"

"What i can't even dump it out or finish it real fast?"

"No, i can't afford the bad ratings, so unfortunately i can't afford to take you at all for fear of retribution and i'm better off explaining this to you because in 19 seconds i get a cancel fee, now my little birdy is going to tell you were to stick it!"

My notes to my VERY REAL recommendation on handling the situation

1. The driver might very well be better off canceling than driving the customer
2. The pay might even be better to NOT drive them anywhere
3. Its actually LESS RISKY canceling and giving the customer the bird then actually _driving_ an irate passenger.

This is the world uber created,


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Ms Kang, with her usual Diplomatic Restraint , discusses the unavailability of an Aux Cord with a recent passenger


Yeah! Best not try me &#129324;

Sorry @R3drang3r


----------

